# Quilts for the Grandchildren



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I've started making quilts for our 7 grandchildren. Ages range from 1 - 12. I'm trying to use only fabrics from my stash.

The first two are for the youngest girls, Scrappy Trips and Width of Fabric are the patterns.

I pulled out a box of homespun fabrics from my mother's stash and cut it all up into 8 1/2" squares. I'm not sure how many quilts I will get from it. I'm making Bonnie Hunter's Scrappy Mountains for the grandsons.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

What beautiful keepsakes! &#9825;


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Lovely quilts. Your grandchildren are fortunate indeed.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow!! Very nice!! I really like Bonnie Hunters Scrappy Mountains in the homespun fabrics.. Cool!! I have a Scrappy Mountains top in green & blues.. need to get it finished.. but now that I see yours I'd like to make one in plaids etc too,,


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

I just became a grandma in November and made my first quilt for a grandchild. It was just a tumbling block type of quilt sized for the cradle my dh made for her.

After 3 boys making a quilt for a girl was a nice change. I got to use lots of pink!


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

Beautiful work. I wish I had the time to make a quilt.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

What a treasure indeed! Each Grandchild will surely feel every bit of love you sew into their quilts.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I've finished the first of the 2 Majestic Mountains quilts.

I'm pleased with how he looks. The 2nd quilt is pieced but the blocks haven't been sewn into rows yet.


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

So beautiful! Do you need another grandchild? If so, I need a grandma! :goodjob: I've always wished I could quilt, but it never turns out looking right. :-(

LuLu


----------

